

The NRA vs America - Jaigus
http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/the-nra-vs-america-20130131?src=longreads

======
readme
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Second_Amendment_to_the_United_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Second_Amendment_to_the_United_States_Constitution)

Read and learn OP.

~~~
cultureulterior
Also wrong forum.

